

AngularJS: CSS in JS - tilt
https://medium.com/@kentcdodds/angularjs-css-in-js-18410a8cb972

======
jacquesm
I really don't get the appeal. We already had styles inline in HTML, everybody
thought that was a terrible idea (though it worked just fine, it was a bit
harder to make changes but since you could generate HTML with code this only
cost some bandwidth). Enter the style sheet and CSS. So now we come full
circle and we're generating the CSS through code?

